# When is Mac OS 11?



## Sirtovin (Jan 18, 2003)

Curious... Anyone know when this will come out?  Time frames etc?


----------



## kendall (Jan 18, 2003)

After two years, only 20% of Mac users are OS X users so I'd say OS XI is many, many years off.


----------



## fryke (Jan 18, 2003)

I agree. I guess we'll see 10.3, 10.4, 10.5 in yearly updates.

That would mean 10.3 in 2003 etc., so we might see Mac OS Eleven in 2010, although a strategic move might change this a bit earlier.

Also keep in mind that we're in UN*X-land now, where people can count to more than ten, so a

Mac OS X 10.14

is not out of question.


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

I believe that 10.2 was the original Mac OS X 11. I've read that apple shifted the decimal point on the usual numbering because they want to postpone things like "Mac OS Ten Eleven"


----------



## Stridder44 (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *After two years, only 20% of Mac users are OS X users so I'd say OS XI is many, many years off. *



20%!? I thought Jobs said over 50% of Mac users switched to Mac OS X already...maybe Im wrong?


----------



## stealth (Jan 18, 2003)

im sorry but what is the purpose of this thread ? do u even CARE when its goin to come out? if u where askin about os X.3 it would be rather logical.  

BTW. does any1 know WHEN we should be expecting 10.3 ? around august?


----------



## kendall (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stridder44 _
> *20%!? I thought Jobs said over 50% of Mac users switched to Mac OS X already...maybe Im wrong? *



Well, there are roughly 25 million Mac users and 5 million of them are OS X users so that's about 20%.


----------



## stealth (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *Well, there are roughly 25 million Mac users and 5 million of them are OS X users so that's about 20%. *



hahahahahha
hahahah
... so ur sayin that u know the numbers better than Steve Jobs right?
 ... its OBVIOUSLY clear that YOU are not the one who is mistaken . so i guess we should believe u . and think that there are only 20% os X users!!! 

and according to ur accurate reports. since os 9 will be disabled in newer systems very soon. anyONE out of that 80% non-OSX-users, will be forced to use OS X since they are buyin a new mac. I GUESS that would be a very bad move on apples part, and many ppl would be disapointed..

but since i prefer steves values instead of urs. i guess theres no harm done


----------



## kendall (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *hahahahahha
> hahahah
> ... so ur sayin that u know the numbers better than Steve Jobs right?
> ...



What is wrong with you?  Jobs said there are 25 million Mac users and that 5 million of them are OS X users. Do the math.  It's quite simple really.  We're not talking about projected OS X users.  We're talking about OS X users today, and today, roughly 20% of Mac users are OS X users.


----------



## stealth (Jan 18, 2003)

whats wrong with me ? nothing ! im no the one who believes winXP are ROCK SOLID..hahaha


----------



## Snowball (Jan 18, 2003)

Watch the MWSF'03 video at the beginning (apple.com/quicktime/) - kendall's right, he's basically quoting what Steve said.


----------



## Snowball (Jan 18, 2003)

...oh, and by the way, Windows XP is probably the most solid release of Windows I've seen to date...not that it means much .


----------



## chevy (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *What is wrong with you?  Jobs said there are 25 million Mac users and that 5 million of them are OS X users.  Can you not do the math?  It's quite simple really.  We're not talking about projected OS X users.  We're talking about OS X users today, and today, roughly 20% of Mac users are OS X users. *



Fully agree with the %age of users.

Now what is of interest is the percentage of OSX users that buy new software (if you sell software), or the percentage of hours are spend on the Internet by OSX users (if you run a web site for OSX users), or the percentage of users have OSX compatible software (if you want to sell a Mac that operates only OSX).... How many people still use a Mac Plus on OS 6 or a Mac 7200 on OS 8.6 is not that relevant for people that want to make money selling software or hardware.

Therefore the 50% of Steve is the relevant number for the future of Mac OS.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2003)

Snowball: we didn't really want to know that! 
Really though, it is actually quite a good Operating System, just I like OS X better.


----------



## stealth (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *...oh, and by the way, Windows XP is probably the most solid release of Windows I've seen to date...not that it means much . *



im sorry. but windows users wanna go back to WINDOWS 98 after having used XP. does that give u a hint?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jan 18, 2003)

i dont know about 98, mabye 2000... xp is just fine for all those people who dont use the computer for more then typing, aim and internet.


----------



## stealth (Jan 18, 2003)

yes but nowadays MOST ppl use there computer for more than that. they record cds. they watch DVDs , play games...
and a huge list of problems can occur from these simple operations


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

Windows XP Media Center new OS from M$ is uppon us! The same with hardware enabled for use with that OS... So, the best version for consumers for now and on, is XP Media Center!!! Welcome, to the future!   

PS. XtraPain Media Center: Now we give you extra pains gathered into one place which called the media center so it will be easier for you to calm down when a problem occurs... Said one M$ representative    

As for Mac user base it is very simple actually: Jobs said that there are 5 million OS X users in MWSF but does anyone know FOR SURE how many Mac users actually still exist? Yes, we all have heard about the so-called 25 millions Mac users but I think that's not true... And if it was true some years ago, now it must be lower... Also, I am sure that in coming months the X user base will significally increase simply because there will not be a new 9 user base... All posible future Mac users will also be X users. As Jobs said: X is the future of the Mac! And that's great news fellas  no matter what numbers say...

As for the guys who supported Kendal on his post of 25 million of Mac users... Where exactly Jobs said in his MWSF keynote that the installed Mac user base is 25 millions?


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2003)

ok, now everyone can shaddup about the 25 million. 

http://www.apple.com/myths/

*In all, over 25 million people use Macs in their homes, offices and schools every day.*


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *ok, now everyone can shaddup about the 25 million.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/myths/
> ...



Well if Apple says it, it must be true.  Kind of like how the Dual 1.25mhz G4 is a BLAZING 90% faster than the 2.53mhz Pentium 4.  Please.  Everyone knows it isn't.  I am a mac lover (for the past 1.5 years), and even being new at this I can tell Apple likes to manipulate data to make themselves look better.  I bet the figure for 25 million mac users is counting every student that has ever used one in school, or every order for a mac in the past 15 years minus a certain percentage.  There really is no accurate way to know, and I would bet 25 million is a LOT more than the number of people who use macs everyday.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *ok, now everyone can shaddup about the 25 million.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/myths/
> ...



Yep... As I said before we all have heard about the 25 million user base but the ACTUAL figure is lower... As for the figure you found there it says alot: Schools, offices... In our schools here in Greece kids have PeeCees. In our offices here in Greece we also have PeeCees. But and this is a big BUT: Some people maybe up to couple of thousands here in Greece have Macs...

That's why I insist that the actual figure of Mac user base is lower even if it hearts me... I believe that the 25 million figure is like the 5% of Macs in general: We all know that this is the "old" same number which we get nowadays while we know that this is indeed lower  

As for Apple giving numbers so they must be correct: You know what? They are! That's why Apple says in myths that indeed the Mac users around the world are 25 millions and they go on and mention where exactly that number can be found: Homes, offices, schools, etc. They NEVER stated that there are 25 million of home Mac users so back of about that number and shuddup too!!!

It is like Sony saying that they shipped 40 millions of PS2s around the world: Where exactly? To the home users? Nope! You can find PS2 stacked up inside shops, super markets, etc. That doesn't mean that 40 millions of consumers enjoying their PS2s now, does it?


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2003)

Okay. No more yelling at each other, please. I'm moving the thread to opinions, as the original question has long been answered and the thread is basically an exchange of opinions about various things.


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *Yep... As I said before we all have heard about the 25 million user base but the ACTUAL figure is lower... As for the figure you found there it says alot: Schools, offices... In our schools here in Greece kids have PeeCees. In our offices here in Greece we also have PeeCees. But and this is a big BUT: Some people maybe up to couple of thousands here in Greece have Macs...
> 
> That's why I insist that the actual figure of Mac user base is lower even if it hearts me... I believe that the 25 million figure is like the 5% of Macs in general: We all know that this is the "old" same number which we get nowadays while we know that this is indeed lower
> ...



You're making absolutely no sense whatsoever.  I never said "home" users.  Also, it is not whether there are more or less than 25 million physical Mac computers in the world.  It that 25 million individuals are using Macs today.  At home, work or school, it doesn't matter.  It doesn't matter whether these individuals have more than one Mac.  Once again, it has absolutely nothing to do with how many physical Mac computers there are in the world or how many have shipped!  Your PS2 analogy does not coincide with this argument.  

The bottom line is, Apple states that there are rougly 25 million Mac users and out of those 25 million Mac users five million of them use OS X.  Thus, 20% of Mac users are OS X users.  That's it.  It is not anymore complicated than that!  

Anyway, I would trust Apple more than someone who argues on the basis that *Some people maybe up to couple of thousands here in Greece have Macs...*

Have you counted these people individually?  Did you conduct a survey?  Do you have their names and computer make and models?  How many of them use OS 9 compared to OS X?  Give me a break, you're arguing a dead point.

Also, its not whether the number is exactly correct.  It is constant state of flux.  That's why I said "roughly 25 million."

So once again lets go over what we have learned today.  There are roughly 25 million people using Macs based on IDC's industrial analysis.  Of those 25 million people using Macs, 5 million of them are using OS X.  Thus, 20% of Mac users are running OS X.  Class dismissed.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

...not!

I could go on and give you details on how I've got the 2000 figure but it is hopeless...

I couldn't make you say the truth about XP...
"XP IS ROCK SOLID" you said...

I'm still laughing on that!

So, what are my chances of me to convince you about a figure? Slim to say the least, I know!

Anyways, thanks for the class Mr.Kendal the teacher but no thanks!


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2003)

fine, lets go ahead with your logic for a moment.  lets say theres not 25 million mac users.  lets pretend apple is grossly exaggerating the # to make themselves look better.  lets assume then they are doing the same for the 5 million os x users.  why would they exaggerate one figure and not the other?  so you see, either way, by your logic, roughly 20% of mac users are os x users!   and please, spare me the lecture that they're lying about one figure but not the other.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *fine, lets go ahead with your logic for a moment.  lets say theres not 25 million mac users.  lets pretend apple is grossly exaggerating the # to make themselves look better.  lets assume then they are doing the same for the 5 million os x users.  why would they exaggerate one figure and not the other?  so you see, either way, by your logic, roughly 20% of mac users are os x users!   and please, spare me the lecture that they're lying about one figure but not the other.  *



First of all, thank you for the personal warning and if I offended you Sir, I truly apologize but also did you pause for a moment and think about your previous saying:? "ok, now everyone can *shaddup* about the 25 million" What do YOU honestly think? Is it a nice way to reply? Anyways, just a thought!  

Now, back on the subject: Who said that Apple is exaggerating numbers? Surely not me...

I said: "As for Apple giving numbers so they must be correct: You know what? They are! That's why Apple says in myths that indeed the Mac users around the world are 25 millions and they go on and mention where exactly that number can be found: Homes, offices, schools, etc. They NEVER stated that there are 25 million of home Mac users"

And I never said to YOU to go with my logic or even agree with it...

I said: "I could go on and give you details on how I've got the 2000 figure but it is hopeless..." and also "So, what are my chances of me to convince you about a figure? Slim to say the least, I know!"

Believe, know, feel whatever you like that's what you are going to do anyways...

I will just believe that the actual number of OS X installed base is 5 millions of users...

Does that matter to me if it is accurate or no? Nope! Do I care? Nope! Do I have to convince you about it? Nope! Do I care if Apple lies in its numbers or not? Nope!

What I do care for, is that I enjoy being a Mac tech and user more than most people enjoy ANY computer out there and also being a proud member of www.macosx.com and www.helmug.gr and Mac community in general... Oh! And one more thing: A VERY proud owner of an Apple Titanium PowerBook 15.2 1GHz with DVD-R 

I really hope that you will have a good day Mr.Kendal!


----------



## fryke (Jan 20, 2003)

Take your private wars to private messages. Or open a new thread in opinions about those numbers. Although I must say, I don't think it's of interest to many people, as we all know that statistics tend to lie.

Linux is a sort of UNIX.
Mac OS X is a sort of UNIX.
Windows is not UNIX.
More than 66% of desktop operating systems are UNIX.


----------

